# help with new polish roo



## mell (Aug 30, 2012)

I am just getting into polish chickens and love them so far. They are a good change from my usual layers. im just not sure what kind this guy is? Any ideas or is he just a polish mix?


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## mell (Aug 30, 2012)

Thankyou


----------



## ItsieBitsieFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like a blue/Gold Laced mix?? 
BEAUTIFUL bird!!


----------

